# your favorite heritage breeds?



## bettybohemian (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi!

I'm new to keeping. Rabbits, though I have lots of experience caring for them. Anyway- I want to breed meat rabbits but.would like to keep heritage breeds. Which are your favorite HERITAGE meat breeds. I know CALs and NZs are popular ( but they're kind of boring LOL)


----------



## dbunni (Feb 7, 2011)

Giant Angora ... German Angoras.  Dual purpose ... dinner and a sweater!


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 7, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Giant Angora ... German Angoras.  Dual purpose ... dinner and a sweater!


That's way I'm talking about! Fiber AND food! I'm a fiber breed junior lol


----------



## dbunni (Feb 8, 2011)

Since there are so many colors available now days in angoras, it is so easy to work with wonderful natural colors.  For showing purposes, REW (white) is the only Giant accepted ... right now.  My friend is in the process (holds the COD) of getting black giants passed.  She will present the first time at convention in 2012.  She is also working on the base for the COD for otter colored giants.  There I am helping her.  She hopes to get the COD for otter pattern giants in a couple of years.  We currently have strong black & chocolate otter giants.  Working on blue and lilac otters.  So tons of color in these old breeds.  I have a REW young man who is pushing 12 1/2# and he has growing to go!  Boy does that kid produce the wool!

Many woolers cross French & giants to get unique color but the giant wool base production.


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 8, 2011)

I meant fiber JUNKIE in that last post, stupid auto correct LOL. You've got me sold. I found a breeder realatively close to me and emailed them last night. I hope they still breed. I really like the lilacs. I wouldn't want black though. While they're beautiful I can't stand knitting with black yarn. I cants see what I'm doing! Very excited. Hopefully I'll. Have a couple soon. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## dbunni (Feb 8, 2011)

Remember ... black is blue/gray/silver  in angoras.  The color of the rabbit is determined by the nose and feet (the actual hair vs. wool)... so black is really nice to spin ... Such a lovely blue color.

Good luck with your new kiddos!  Oh how exciting!


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 8, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Remember ... black is blue/gray/silver  in angoras.  The color of the rabbit is determined by the nose and feet (the actual hair vs. wool)... so black is really nice to spin ... Such a lovely blue color.
> Good luck with your new kiddos!  Oh how exciting!


Thanks!!

I see a lot of questions from me inyour future LOL


----------



## dbunni (Feb 8, 2011)

No problem ... have lot's of answers ... the one thing we do around here is a lot of wool!  Get a good blower and brush ready!  ... Oh Ivermectin ... papaya pills ... and something to clean your clothes from all the wool that is accumulated from hugging!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 8, 2011)

My favorites are Americans and Beverens, but my mom raises Palominos for meat with great success.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure about the "heritage" breed part, but I have French Angoras - low maintenance wool on a "commercial" meat-type body.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 11, 2011)

Champagne D'Argente, Creme D'Argente and Am. Chins.  I'm told they dress out the best with the D'Argents beating the Am. Chins hands down.  That said, I'm getting Bruns (D'Argente related).  I'm hearing of amazing weights on the fryers.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 11, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Champagne D'Argente, Creme D'Argente and Am. Chins.  I'm told they dress out the best with the D'Argents beating the Am. Chins hands down.  That said, I'm getting Bruns (D'Argente related).  I'm hearing of amazing weights on the fryers.


I've heard of Bruns! Someone on another forum I'm on has them. They are very cool, I considered putting them on "The List of Things to Raise".


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 11, 2011)

Hhmmm...I've never heard of Bruns.  Something to look into!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 12, 2011)

I was supposed to pick some up from Devon Ward (Canada) at Convention but I wasn't quite ready yet.  I've made plans to get them from her at this year's Convention.  I hear her waiting list is growing rapidly but she's an experienced rabbit breeder and showman and is great about giving updates on how her juniors grow and develop.  

The breed has got the attention of ARBA members.  They've got a working standard in Canada (or are they recognized?).  The COD process for ARBA is shorter if the breed is already recognized in other countries, I'm told.

In any case, I'm impressed with their reported growth rates and they remind me of that Mother's brand of iced oatmeal cookies so I like them.   

Since they'd be a meat project ,and I do well with my Woolies, I don't mind working on improving the Bruns as a side project while someone else works on the COD.    I'd be getting them to feed my family and as an education for me anyway, so win, win, win.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 12, 2011)

I talked to Devon Ward too, she's on another forum that I'm on, I saw them on her website. I think they're beautiful, but I'm zeroing in on a different nonrecognized breed and I think I can only handle one at a time


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 13, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> I talked to Devon Ward too, she's on another forum that I'm on, I saw them on her website. I think they're beautiful, but I'm zeroing in on a different nonrecognized breed and I think I can only handle one at a time


Do tell.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha, well, here I'll start a new thread for them. I'm sure I'll get some interesting feedback.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 16, 2011)

My favorite are the Cremes (Of course♥) Champagnes, Beverens, and Cinnamons


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 17, 2011)

I have Cremes, too, and love them!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorites are American Blues and American Chinchillas.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## DevonW (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh boy I feel special 

My favourite heritage breed is the Argente Brun, they are a recognized breed in Canada and Europe and have been for many years.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 23, 2011)

Devon!!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I breed Champagnes and love them to death!

So there is another Argent rabbit breed still around. There were supposedly 7 argent rabbit breeds originally. Champagnes have been around as long as 600 years and the argent rabbits are very old breeds.


----------

